# How to lower hardness, alkalinity, ph???



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

I set my new betta fish tank up today (temporary 1 gallon tank) and need help on how you lower the hardness, alkalinity, and ph in the tank? I used a test strip thing and it showed the nitrate and nitrite are fine but the others are about 2 colors darker than it should be. I did not put him in the tank yet. I take it it would not be safe to put him in the tank then? I am new to the whole tank thing and have no idea how to do all the water stuff.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

From what I know all of those things are something your fish will get used to... but I might be wrong.

You can lower the PH with tannins, and live plants I think make the water softer, but other than that I don't know...


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

I just tested the water in his cup that he is in now and the hardness is 2 colors lower, the alkalinity is 2 higher, and the ph is 1 higher than the tank. 

Is it safe to put him in the tank then?

Also, I heard you have to let the tank run for 24-48 hours before putting the fish in. Is this true or can I put him in the tank tonight?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Do be careful with strips - they are not nearly as accurate as liquid test kits. 

The stuff about letting a tank run is mostly the petshops' warped version of a cycle. It's good to let it run for a few hours to make sure all your kit (filter, heater etc) is working, but 24 hours doesn't do anything extra.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping...

I wouldn't recommend changing the pH and hardness of your source water....Bettas will adapt to most water without issues....as long as you properly acclimate them to the new chemistry by adding small amounts of the new dechlorinated tank water to his holding container over 15-20 min...dump half the holding container water out...in the sink or a house plant....(_you never want to add pet shop water to your tan_k) and repeat this process until most of the holding container with the Betta is the new tank water and he is tolerating this fine-be sure and use dechlorinator with any water added to that tank if you have to top it off due to acclimation.....

I would acclimated the Betta and add him to the new tank-
What kind of dechlorinator did you use and how much.....


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

I have not used any dechlorinator.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are on city water supply-you will need a dechlorinator to make the water fish safe...otherwise the chlorine and chloramines will kill him.....

What is your source water....


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

I used the tap (city water supply) but I already put him in the tank. Can I add the dechlorinator while he is in the tank?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want to keep him healthy..it is highly recommended.....how is he acting in the water.....is he trying to get out or flashing, breathing fast...est....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, and do it ASAP!


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

He seems to be acting normal. He just kind of swims around, and comes to the front of the tank when I sit and watch him. I haven't been able to get any because I live about and hour from anywhere that would carry it. I'm freaking out now that he is going to die and I have no way to help him.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Until you can get some, do water changes with 1/2 bottled water and 1/2 tap water that you have let stand for 24 hours before adding. That way the chlorine will have evaporated and the bottled water will dilute the chloramines in the tap water.


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

I will be going in the morning to get some. Thanks for everyones help.


----------

